# Help Identifying Texture Tool



## lookingforthings (Jan 19, 2017)

I recently moved back to the Cincinnati area and now have to deal with all of the various ceiling textures here for the water damage repairs I do. The pattern and the tool for application of the texture in the attached picture eludes me. I've been to all of the drywall tool suppliers/acoustical product suppliers in my area and can't get a straight answer as to what this is. Any help would be much appreciated. I was mistakenly told it was a 12" stipple brush and matching it with that did not do it. From internet research the closest thing I could see that it might be is a rolled "poinsettia" pattern but it looks stamped not rolled- I have no idea. <br>


----------



## Tapeslamr79 (Feb 5, 2017)

It's a Marshalltown horsehair rayon 12" brush..or a text master tampico..u can achieve that look by getting a stomp brush prep it with tex mud..stick on bucket lid with weight on it..then seperate hairs in little columns..like braiding ur daughters hair...then take scissors and trim underside of brush hairs between column s of hairs..so u end up with a brush with 15-20 fat hairs with no hairs in between..trim then test.cause once u take too much hair it's your late


----------

